# Miralax and update



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello EveryoneI posted my story over in another section-basically have had this feeling that something hasnt been coming out ever since my vegetarian self ate a plate full of meat on christmas. Like everyone I really started to freak a week ago when my stomach was killing me, I was nauseaus, lost my appaetite for a few days, had acid reflux, and of course realized the thin poop was a sign of colon cancer. Anyways, I went to a walk in clinic, he did an x ray and said he saw a 'sizable mass of stool in my right colon' and gave me miralax. I took miralax the first night-had a bowel movement (I have been having bowel movements throughout my sort of constipation or whatever woes-usually a sizable mass-soft-ish and large in the morning and pencilly throughout the day-and then I skiped miralax the following day (didnt think of it) and have taken it the past two nights. I had a bowel movement this morning but it was shaped like a snake. I miss the old...excuse me...candy bars I used to expel every morning-Perfectly formed. Anyways, I know that alot of people have had thinning stool and it is no cause for alarm. My other symptoms are alot better and I am wondering if this warrants some cause for alarm. I was 210 two months ago-started doing an intense workout program and over time have lost nearly 20 lbs...this also has me worried. I have been reassured about colon cancer....so I guess my two questions are...does the thinning stool warrant further testing...and when should I expect miralax to start working...? Thanks so much.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone help me....I'm going bat#### crazy. I cant stop thinking about this...I was having a good night last night. I was 193lbs now I'm 190...a couple weeks ago I was 198....my stool has been this sort of consistent thin thing. They arent all pencil thin-they vary in girth-gardner snake like, finger width, etc. but I am so scared. No Sign of blood. I have been reassured about this and have gotten some help for anxiety in the past and know that reassurance is the crack for the crackhead. I am not feeling any more symptoms...it's like typical hypochondriasis...going through every symptom. First I had nausea for a week and a half with terrible stomach cramps, then loss of appetite and now I am obsessed that I keep losing weight. I have an appetite but I also feel like that feeling when you know your body is burning off calories at a high rate. AHHHHHH! I am freaking out here. And I am afraid of having a colonoscopy. I need some advice. Please. Anyone help me out, give me some peace of mind please. Maybe not reassurance but advice. What would you do (rational mind) in my shoes? Thanks


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Anybody? Sorry I am being a baby...just really scared. I am so obsessed with the weight loss thing that I have been eating high fat foods. I ate McDonalds for the first time in months today and within 4 hours it was out of me in four pieces (still not thick) with what looked like oil streaks....this could also have been the pizza from yesterday. Could a 'sizable mass of stool' (doc's words on xray) in right colon really be doing all of this? And more importantly...how the hell can I get it OUT?


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

By the way by oil streaks I mean like...hard to describe....looked like heat was coming off the poo in the water...like sort of oily but not...not mucousy.....


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone??? Dudes or ladies?????


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Update:So I used the bathroom this morning and expelled alot of waste. Thing is, the consistency was soft-almost diarrhea. I feel nauseous (I can 99 percent guarantee this is anxiety related super nervous about all of this and making it through the work day today without having a nervous breakdown). I was thinking about getting one of those Fecal Occult Blood Test things...but I am so nervous it would show positive. I also dont want to go to the GI and she recommend a colonoscopy. I am so afraid of going under...ugh man I'm a mess. I feel like it's every Febuary something is wrong. Sorry for whining I just need to get all of this off of my chest. Having constant anxiety over something like this is painful. If I knew it wasnt cancer I think I could move on, but the what if thing bothers me. And I feel like if I do go get a colonoscopy, will it end there? Wont I then go get a test for pancreatic cancer, and any other cancers that affect the digestive tract. I hate/love the internet. Kind words anyone?


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

adam4little said:


> Update:So I used the bathroom this morning and expelled alot of waste. Thing is, the consistency was soft-almost diarrhea. I feel nauseous (I can 99 percent guarantee this is anxiety related super nervous about all of this and making it through the work day today without having a nervous breakdown). I was thinking about getting one of those Fecal Occult Blood Test things...but I am so nervous it would show positive. I also dont want to go to the GI and she recommend a colonoscopy. I am so afraid of going under...ugh man I'm a mess. I feel like it's every Febuary something is wrong. Sorry for whining I just need to get all of this off of my chest. Having constant anxiety over something like this is painful. If I knew it wasnt cancer I think I could move on, but the what if thing bothers me. And I feel like if I do go get a colonoscopy, will it end there? Wont I then go get a test for pancreatic cancer, and any other cancers that affect the digestive tract. I hate/love the internet. Kind words anyone?


Hi Adam,With all kindness, I must say that with most all of your posts here the one thing aside from your symptoms that sticks out to me HUGELY is that you are making yourself VERY anxious over all of this, and what iff'ing and worrying about cancer (and yet not getting the home & in office tests to know), and all that. You realize how much anxiety can and does screw up your digestion? It has an *immense* affect on whether people are constipated or have diarrhea, or go back and forth, as in IBS with many people.Have you ever done anything to get help with your anxiety issues? I'm serious here, since most doctors will tell you that a person who is anxious or very highly "strung" is going to have physical problems (headaches or often digestive issues). And they can, of course make whatever they have much worse by adding all the worry and fixation and constant focus on symptoms. I know this because I used to be very anxious and at the same time, I had *serious* issues with nausea, bloating, IBS issues. You name it, and I had it when it related to digestive problems!! I got help with the anxiety (also took the tests to rule out anything that needed to be treated, and everything was NORMAL-"negative" surprise, surprise) and then, also, surprise of surprises, my GI distress gradually got better!







Later, as I learned meditation and other ways to control my general anxiety disorder, my symptoms almost went away. At this point, I am without many symptoms at all, and if I am upset and if I do start to have GI problems, I use what I learned, and everything gets better and stays under control with minimal discomfort.Good luck to you. *Please* pay attention to your desperate and very anxious thoughts and words and how they affect how you feel, digest food, etc. Best regards,Dennis


----------



## SakuraLola (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Adam,I must agree with Dennis. Basically, our bodies interpret stress and anxiety in a physical manner. It's a sad fact of life since there isn't a specific treatment much less a cure. I just got done sobbing at my doctor's office this afternoon after reviewing my CT scan...no abnormalities-what a surprise!(not)Please find ways to manage your stress/anxiety. My doctor actually I join an IBS support group, so here I am. Now in reference to the Miralax and pencil stools-i suffer the same. Miralax works 1 out of 10 times for me and I have the pencil stools but I am assured I do not have colon cancer. Though due to our nature, the fear won't subside fully there is no point in making my condition worse by dwelling on it. I hope this helps as I am on my quest to find peace and cope with this condition. I'm very tired of my constant suffering. p.s. my doctor informed me that there are new studies that show a direct link between hormones and the digestive tract; he's starting me on a serotonin treatment.Wishing you the best,Victoria


----------



## ambermoon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Adam I'm new to all of this. Your issues sound alot like mine. I've been having issues since this summers ER visit cause of bleeding when I went to the bathroom for 2 days. I have waited months just to have a colonoscopy so I could get an idea of what was wrong with me. I finally got one last friday. It was easier than I thought it would be. I'm only 30 years old and was a little scared to be put to sleep too but it was all worth it. It was the best sleep I've had since this summer! Two of my grandparents died from colon cancer and my dad had polyps removed so it was the not knowing part that scared me the most! But the results showed everything looked normal down there and was told its IBS. At least now I won't worry that its cancer anymore and won't stress out so much. My advice is don't be scared to get checked out because it gave me relief knowing what I do have and don't have. Also I started exercising and drinking more water in January and it helped to make things a little more regular than things were. Hang in there


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

HeyFirst of all-I love your avatar ambermoon I used to be such a pokemon nerd in school! I collected all 150 (151 if you count Mew haha) Anyways...yeah it's weird ever since last week (only a week? no sh*t) when I discovered colon cancer was a thing did I notice that my appetite plummet....funny how that works huh? I dunno...that's my biggest fear right now. Ive lost weight-alot of weight- but I think alot of that has to do with not really eating and exercise (I walk 2 miles to work)....I wish I could eat like I was a week ago. (I felt better last night and ate a piece of pizza and was craving food but not hungry...) I am so nervous about this symptom....anxiety? Everytime I picture food...my brain test me. I picture a burgr and when I get a nauseous feeling I panic.....I dread whenmy gf asks whats for dinner because I dont have a desire to eat....UGH help me


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Many of us IBSers have alot of trouble with anxiety, which, as voiced by others, only compounds our bowel problems. So just telling you not to feel anxious is not going to make you stop feeling that way. Have you been to a GI doctor? That would rule out many of your worries or confirm whatever problem you may/may not have. IBS can cause alot of distress for sure but for true IBS, it not a disease that is going to kill you. But it definitely can wreak havoc on ones' life and emotions. Try to find a good GI doc and go from there. Good luck!


----------

